# IELTS Requirement for Accountant or Management Accountant



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

I have been positively assessed by ACS and have applied for NSW state sponsorship.

Now, in order to increase my points by 5, I also want my spouse's skill to be assessed.

As per this link, a person needs at least all *7s* in IELTS 221111 Accountant (General) OR 221112 Management Accountant for skill assessment.

BUT, here people who have IELTS less than 7 have applied and are successful too.

I am really confused 

My spouse scored *6.5* in IELTS. Can he apply for skill assessment from any of the below assessment authorities ?
CPA Australia
The Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia
Institute of Public Accountants

Please help.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

Please help me out.

Regards.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i think you need at least an IELTS 7 to pass CPA

how many points do you have WITHOUT partner points???


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> i think you need at least an IELTS 7 to pass CPA
> 
> how many points do you have WITHOUT partner points???


This is also what I understand that one needs to have 7 bands in each section of IELTS, But how come people here with *Accountant *skill have less than 7 bands in IELTS.

I have *55 *points without my partner skill and without State Sponsorship.

30 for Age
15 for Bachelore Degree
10 for more than 5 Years of Experience
0 for not having all 7s in IELTS

Many thanks again for the prompt response.

Warm Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> This is also what I understand that one needs to have 7 bands in each section of IELTS, But how come people here with *Accountant *skill have less than 7 bands in IELTS.
> 
> I have *55 *points without my partner skill and without State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...



I applied to NSW with 55 points as well. I have the same points as you.
I would go ahead and apply for NSW SS now without the partner points.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I applied to NSW with 55 points as well. I have the same points as you.
> I would go ahead and apply for NSW SS now without the partner points.


I have also applied for NSW SS. But was just thinking to increase my points by adding my spouse's skill too.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> I have also applied for NSW SS. But was just thinking to increase my points by adding my spouse's skill too.


there is no need because once you get approved by NSW for SS you will get an invite.....partner points won't matter then because you will already have the minimum 60 points! so forget about partner points there is no need.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

I think that CPA Australia requires the IELTS score of 7 for each section (speaking, listening, writing, and reading). They also required to take the Academic module. Why not aim for higher score? You can improve your IELTS skills if you will spend some time for your IELTS review.


----------

